# PCGen - Print Preview problem



## WizarDru (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey gang, quick question:

I'm using XP/IE6 and PCgen 4.10.  The Print Preview feature *was* working, but now is not.  At some point, it shifted from showing me a nice preview sheet to showing me XML code...and I don't know why.  Could it be a file association problem in explorer, or something else?  I can open XML pages in other locations, but the 'fo' sheets don't seem to work.  Ideas?


----------



## Knightcrawler (Oct 4, 2002)

Have you installed or updated any new software since you started using this version of PCGen?  Do you have the right templates set as default for the print preview.

If nothing else.  Backup your characters and then reinstall PCGen to a clean directory and drop your characters back in.


----------



## cardinal sinister (Oct 4, 2002)

I have the exact same problem...


----------



## WizarDru (Oct 4, 2002)

Knightcrawler said:
			
		

> *Have you installed or updated any new software since you started using this version of PCGen?  Do you have the right templates set as default for the print preview.
> 
> If nothing else.  Backup your characters and then reinstall PCGen to a clean directory and drop your characters back in. *




I'm pretty sure I've installed some new software...but I can't recall exactly what.  I believe I may have installed Dragon Naturally Speaking 5 since then, and one or two other applications.  Hmmm.  I'll try a fresh install, and see what happens.


D.


----------



## WizarDru (Oct 4, 2002)

Well, I've reinstalled using 4.1.1, and I've noticed that Print Preview only fails for the 'FO' templates, not the HTML-based ones.  Any other ideas?


----------



## WizarDru (Oct 4, 2002)

Okay, I've determined that the problem seems to be in rendering XSL pages, not XML.

My versions are as follows, according to MSXML Sniffer 

MSXML  Installed 
MSXML2  Installed 
MSXML2 v2.6  Installed 
MSXML2 v3.0  Installed 
MSXML2 v4.0  Automation server can't create object 
Mode  Replace V3 


Hope that might provide a clue.


----------



## Mynex (Oct 4, 2002)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> *Okay, I've determined that the problem seems to be in rendering XSL pages, not XML.
> 
> My versions are as follows, according to MSXML Sniffer
> 
> ...




Dru,

   I.E. 6.0 has the correct (or should!) XSLT/XML/etc conversions in it, this problem has come up before, and because the way that the pdf output is made (XML), it requires a 'conversion process' to render it in I.E.

   Netscape to the best of my ability has this in the latest version as well (7.0 I think - I don't use Netscape myself)...

   There should also be an XML utility available at M$'s website, I'll see if I can find the link to it and get it posted here (For pre I.E. 6.0).


----------



## jujutsunerd (Oct 4, 2002)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> *Well, I've reinstalled using 4.1.1, and I've noticed that Print Preview only fails for the 'FO' templates, not the HTML-based ones.  Any other ideas? *




Aah. You've fallen afoul of a misfeature in the user interface. Currently the .fo templates can't be print-previewed, but we don't disable the print preview button if you have chosen a .fo template.

The only way to view the result of a .fo template is to Export to pdf and then open the pdf file manually.

/Jonas


----------



## WizarDru (Oct 4, 2002)

Mynex said:
			
		

> *   I.E. 6.0 has the correct (or should!) XSLT/XML/etc conversions in it, this problem has come up before, and because the way that the pdf output is made (XML), it requires a 'conversion process' to render it in I.E.
> 
> Netscape to the best of my ability has this in the latest version as well (7.0 I think - I don't use Netscape myself)...
> 
> There should also be an XML utility available at M$'s website, I'll see if I can find the link to it and get it posted here (For pre I.E. 6.0). *




Well, I'm using IE 6.0, so that should eliminate that problem, correct?




> *Aah. You've fallen afoul of a misfeature in the user interface. Currently the .fo templates can't be print-previewed, but we don't disable the print preview button if you have chosen a .fo template.
> 
> The only way to view the result of a .fo template is to Export to pdf and then open the pdf file manually.
> *





Maybe I'm mistaken, but I'm fairly certain that I was able to print preview the 'fo' sheet when I first installed 4.10, because I was impressed with the new layout.


----------

